# What's the current state of S scale?



## railhound (May 6, 2012)

Hello all, I am vaguely familiar with S scale from American Flyer and such.

What's going on in S scale now? A lot of manufactures still making S scale engines and cars?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lionel is doing S-scale, I think it's up and coming in their line. They released a whole 2012 S-scale catalog. They even have Fastrack for S-scale now.

Lionel AF 2012 Catalog


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

As GRJohn states, Lionel does have the rights to all the old AC Gilbert AF line items. I do not know how much they produce each year, but apparently enough to remain somewhat popular. However a few manufacturers besides Lionel have produced Flyer items over the years after Gilbert went belly-up. K-Line, American Model and S-Helper if I am correct on those names. Someone more famiiar with the later Flyer stuff may chime in to correct me. But like myself, there are plenty of toy train shows where the vintage Flyer items can be purchased to add to the collection as well as eBay online. Not sure if you are looking to get some new items or in search of the vintage items, or if your question was just for curiosity's sake.


----------



## railhound (May 6, 2012)

I was just curious what's currently being produced. New engines and such. I believe there is a fine-scale "S" or am I mistaken?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

There are S scale clubs around. The oldest out of RI and southern Mass.


----------



## railhound (May 6, 2012)

Seems like the price is pretty affordable for s scale items.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

There are a number of S scalers on this site. Some favor the new stuff; others, like myself, are more drawn to the old AC Gilbert-era stuff. It's all good!


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

New S-gauge steam locos are pretty pricey, doesn't matter who makes them. They start around $500 and go on up to a grand. Diesels are a little better. You can snag a dockside steam switcher (0-4-0) for a hundred bucks or so. Lots of railsounds out there now too.

Charles.


----------



## railhound (May 6, 2012)

I am looking for modern S scale offerings, more along a fine scale. What's out there? Having a heck of time finding anything. Anyone have a link to a currently manufactured S scale locomotive?


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

American Models is another option beside the Lionel catalog posted earlier, I pasted a link below.
http://www.americanmodels.com/locos/index.html

And S Helper Service has locomotives also
http://www.showcaseline.com/#

Aflyer


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

And finally....the current state of S scale is Kentucky. Kindly send it all here and know you've done the right thing!


----------



## Frisco Firefly (May 17, 2012)

If your looking for Fine Scale in S scale, here is the link to River Raisin Models.
Fine S Scale Brass models.

http://www.riverraisinmodels.com/


----------

